# .



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

Well post a lot, interact with most users and get to know others well. Participate in bell tree events too.

(I dunno if I'm famous either lol)


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

Post a lot.

That’s my tip xD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2017)

I've seen you post occasionally but I don't think much when I see your username pop up to be quite honest.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 11, 2017)

-post a lot
-debate a lot
-be funny
-be a verified Good Boy by the mods


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

cammy said:


> be a verified Good Boy



Yeah I think I am



cammy said:


> by the mods



nope nope...


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2017)

i think you were the one who wrote a rap about leaving tbt but i can't say i've really seen you
i guess to get famous on here is to be very likeable and post a lot and everywhere


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

cammy said:


> -be a verified Good Boy by the mods



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah, you just post a lot. Some have more unusual achievements. For instance, I have the largest blog on this site. Of course, mods and sages get a lot more recognition than the rest due to their service as staff members. Everyone on the site staff right now (except for Jeremy since he was always an administrator) were once moderators or are currently moderators.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 11, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend anyone try to be "famous" or popular here, to be honest.

Just try to find people who seem to share similar interests with you and who you vibe with and strike up a conversation. Focus on making friends rather than increasing your visibility.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah you just kinda comment on every thread and come up with witty and funny remarks. That's what I do.
I also find that being myself works wonders. Ever since I changed my aesthetic to crazy tall purple maniac, people are like _WEEEHHHHHH_ and it's fantastic.

And for the record, today is actually the first time I've seen you. But if you post around a lot I'll prob recognize you.


----------



## moonford (Nov 11, 2017)

cammy said:


> -post a lot
> -debate a lot
> -be funny
> -*be a verified Good Boy by the mods*



Aka be a mods buddy pal so you never get banned for being an absolute idi-...good boy 

Omg, who said that?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2017)

"Famous" on a forum hdnsnsnsnnsnsnsnsnsnnsnsnnsnz why are we alive


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 11, 2017)

Post a lot of nonsense.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 11, 2017)

if u want to be famous i recommend u do that on a site like twitter, tumblr, etc...
and ive never seen you before in my life or recognize you


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 11, 2017)

Well, the first thing you wanna do it help lots of people. That way, others will know that you're capable of doing it. And post some good, weird or controversial posts that belong in controversial threads and you'll be ok.

Yes, I am aware I hardly do any of this stuff. All I wanna do is to have my profile have lots of page views, Visitor Messages and lots of friends like the others do.

You can choose to be either a kind poster or a weirdo poster.

And I know this isn't very accurate... (Or maybe there's no accurate way to become famous, you just make it happen if you're active and won't hesitate to post on anything)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and by the way. Just because I have 10k posts, it doesn't make me famous. I've been here and there, I just like to find other things to do besides here you know? I mean I'd love to post on threads i'm interested in, but I decide to sway on other things I like if you know what I mean.


----------



## DY14N (Nov 11, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i think you were the one who wrote a rap about leaving tbt but i can't say i've really seen you
> i guess to get famous on here is to be very likeable and post a lot and everywhere



Whaaaaat? Can someone link me to that?


@Allure but in all seriousness, I have never seen you in my life. :v


----------



## Bowie (Nov 11, 2017)

Buy _Blackstar_ by David Bowie on iTunes to become instantly famous.


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> "Famous" on a forum hdnsnsnsnnsnsnsnsnsnnsnsnnsnz why are we alive



i agree that there's no need to get famous/popular on here, it's better to build actual connections with people rather than being known for something like posting a lot


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 11, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Aka be a mods buddy pal so you never get banned for being an absolute idi-...good boy
> 
> Omg, who said that?



who said what


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

****post a lot, obviously.


----------



## moonford (Nov 11, 2017)

cammy said:


> who said what



Exactly, honety, exactly.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 11, 2017)

Collect the most of a single collectible, even if it's something nobody wants. (about 100 or so of the item should get ya some fame)

Also, sign my mitten, it will make you famous 100% True.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ask the forum admins to be a mod. I hear that totally works on other forums. (It actually doesn't)


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh, actually, be a rich collectihoe and you're set


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2017)

Buy a ton of one kind of collectible works, because people get so salty all they can do is talk about you. Even when you're not one of the meanies who bought to re-sell... *cry* 

Becoming a villain always makes you famous.

This is not a suggestion.

In reality if you post around a lot on thread and talk to individuals you can get a lot of friends and that's really how you get popular? I think joining the discord and posting there a lot gets more people to know you, and you get to interact more with the mods and staff so that's always cool, and gets you more buddies, which makes you more popular! =D


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

get the golden egg and discard it
everyone will love you


----------



## Jacob (Nov 12, 2017)

I hear playing mafia makes you famous


(Join our games)


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 12, 2017)

being famous on tbt is one of the saddest goals i’ve ever heard anyone have


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> being famous on tbt is one of the saddest goals i’ve ever heard anyone have



lmAO this made me laugh....... at least be famous for your talents, I suppose


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2017)

Be funny
Post a lot
Be a person people like to talk to?

I've lost popularity around here lately, but I've never really been famous?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Oh, actually, be a rich collectihoe and you're set



Can you, like, be a collectihoe but not rich?  Because I'm definitely not the latter.


----------



## moonford (Nov 12, 2017)

1. Get into flame wars 
2. Defend people from bullies 
3. Be the staffs buddy pal 
4. Be a gay icon
5. Join a group of people and bully other members (infamous)
6. Be blunt and gain respect
7. Talk to everyone and be kind
8. Post a lot

The special 8, some people don't even have to try. Can you believe that?

And when you become hated, go on hiatus and change your username when you come back.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2017)

Jacob said:


> I hear playing mafia makes you *infamous*



FTFY

Anyway if you want to be famous/infamous, you need to:
- Be a rich collectihoe
- ***** in the event/restock threads about how you didn't get the collectibles you wanted
- Post in Brewster's political threads (make sure your opinion is different from everyone else's)
- ****post in the basement
- Join mafia
- If you see drama happening in a thread, join it

Honestly, you'd be crazy to want to be famous on here. Just be nice and friendly, and you'll make friends, which is way better than being famous.


----------



## moonford (Nov 12, 2017)

Being "famous" on here would be hell, you always be facing the usual opponents that annoy you because they will FOLLOW you around the website just to upset or insult you. 

It opens you up to bullying, if those people have little minions. 

So just be your normal self and treat people with kindness and respect. Something that started lacking here last year, mindless comments everywhere.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 12, 2017)

Post as much as possible and stand out - make all your posts have purple text, an obnoxious signature (I'm good at this one), a flashy avatar or something like that.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

All the "famous" people here are too opinionated and aggressive anyway hsnsnsn


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2017)

if when i see ur username im like "gdi its Them" or smth then yeah imo ur famous


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

people here arent exactly mean they can just be quite snarky and i guess that can get them a few replies


----------



## Bowie (Nov 12, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> All the "famous" people here are too opinionated and aggressive anyway hsnsnsn



This is very true. Too often do people think that being part of a group makes them seem cool or important, but in befriending people like that, you're also endorsing them, and maybe you should ask yourself more often whether you'd want to be associated with people or persons like that, you know?

People just need to be more true to themselves and focus more on building strong, healthy relationships with people and focus less on social stardom.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 12, 2017)

be funny
and be a legend, like me of course
and then you are one step closer to becoming the grand title of a magicaldonkey worshipper.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 12, 2017)

Become my ultimate rival and gather over 100 mittens, then boast about your mittens to the mitten peasants.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 12, 2017)

sit around on this site all day and contemplate your life choices


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 18, 2017)

the thirst for fame here is contagious, and unfortunately it's really easy to confuse being well-known or even "infamous" on the forums with automatically being liked

like many others have said, whilst being easily recognised by a lot of people is (_usually_) a big ego-boost, i think that taking the time n effort to genuinely be friendly to others, courteous and generally likable (i.e. by adding meaningful responses to civilized threads & discussions around the forums) is a far better way to spend your time


----------



## glass (Nov 18, 2017)

if you want to be popular you should let it come naturally; be a good and helpful person and get to know your fellow members! T-T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> sit around on this site all day and contemplate your life choices



I would sit there for about two minutes and start to cry. :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I would sit there for about two minutes and start to cry. :,)



complaining about events help too  Just kidding, but yeah I'd prefer people who are popular by actually being nice rather than edgy lel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> complaining about events help too  Just kidding, but yeah I'd prefer people who are popular by actually being nice rather than edgy lel



Yeah yeah, but you'd be a bit salty too if none of the villagers were ones you liked.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah yeah, but you'd be a bit salty too if none of the villagers were ones you liked.



Lmao how can you not like Shep? 

Also Cole is kinda cute although I got a bit tired of him since I had him as a villager for some time. Love his buck-something teeth though.


----------



## Flare (Nov 18, 2017)

Ehh tbh being popular shouldn't be your wise wish. Just stick with your closest mates instead of random people who don't know much about you or would potentially hurt you in a bad way, emotionally, or maybe physically. 

But if you wish to be popular I guess you should post a ton, be nice (please don't turn into an annoying brat who thinks they're everything) or maybe help out people and do giveaways and stuff.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 18, 2017)

You could always open up a shop (or market) in the TBT Marketplace with very limited merchandise, but mostly importantly of all, gift cards.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 21, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Post as much as possible and stand out


oh yeah makes sense


AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> make all your posts have purple text, an obnoxious signature (I'm good at this one), a flashy avatar or something like that.


_oh_

proceeds to change forum aesthetic and die in hole.


----------



## seliph (Nov 21, 2017)

Why on earth would you wanna be famous on here


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 21, 2017)

gyro said:


> Why on earth would you wanna be famous on here



honestly, I was gonna ask the same question

but, just be a nice person. It works IRL anyways


----------



## tae (Nov 21, 2017)

this thread tho lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

Trundle said:


> You could always open up a shop (or market) in the TBT Marketplace with very limited merchandise, but mostly importantly of all, gift cards.



You know it's not allowed with rl currency things lol?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Why on earth would you wanna be famous on here



because you are not you say? Lol.


----------



## Allure (Nov 23, 2017)

.


----------



## amemome (Nov 23, 2017)

Allure, I think this is my first time seeing you!


In terms of content, always err on the side of less quantity, more quality? That way the forum is always full of nice things 


Also you can definitely increase your fame be sending me TBT <3 :^) /sarcasm


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

ur kidding Alure right o.0

I see ur name a LOT on the threads i'm on... and please define 'air quotes' famous :-/

What the Flippttey Flop is that about....... and achievements ......... like .. minecraft 
you hogging some hidden Animal Crossing New Leaf Special Badge 
Because I WANNA KNOW 
(><) better not be some foreign oooohhhh lets lock out noth america either

........ do you.......


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

wait, so this was def a joke thread right?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

nope alure RELLY DOES HAVE RARE ACHIEVEMENTS 
>< ..........
  mabe even EXPENSIVE COLLECTABLES
(!_!) wait ur collectable............. ur in on it....................
:-(


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

Starting to question myself right now.
Pretty sure I'm the only user here that is super dedicated to Splatoon 2 on a ACNL forums...
You'd expect me to spam the hell out of the Splat Zone, but, truth is, I don't even have Splatoon yet, lol.
Im hoping my little brother gets his switch for his birthday so I can convince my mom to buy me Splatoon 2 as a Christmas gift.
I haven't even tried the Splatoon series yet. Rip.
Anyways, I can't tell if I'm popular here or not, so I'll just slap this in ​


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Starting to question myself right now.
> Pretty sure I'm the only user here that is super dedicated to Splatoon 2 on a ACNL forums...
> You'd expect me to spam the hell out of the Splat Zone, but, truth is, I don't even have Splatoon yet, lol.
> Im hoping my little brother gets his switch for his birthday so I can convince my mom to buy me Splatoon 2 as a Christmas gift.
> ...



EVERYTHING I THOUGHT I KNEW IS A LIE??


----------



## tumut (Nov 26, 2017)

Seduce the mods and you and them will become one. Be silent as the darkness takes you..


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

sigh nvm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Starting to question myself right now.
> Pretty sure I'm the only user here that is super dedicated to Splatoon 2 on a ACNL forums...
> You'd expect me to spam the hell out of the Splat Zone, but, truth is, I don't even have Splatoon yet, lol.
> Im hoping my little brother gets his switch for his birthday so I can convince my mom to buy me Splatoon 2 as a Christmas gift.
> ...



YOU LOVE SPLATOON BUT YOU HAVEN'T EVEN PLAYED IT?!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

Post a lot and see your results.

And seriously, how is this thread still alive?


----------



## tumut (Nov 26, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Post a lot and see your results.
> 
> And seriously, how is this thread still alive?



BEING FAMOUS ON TBT IS IMPORTANT


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

i don't care if you're tom hanks himself.
if he;s not famous on tbt, then he's not _really_ famous.

edit: i'm sorry tom hanks, if you're reading this, it was a joke pls don't be mad


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

tumut said:


> BEING FAMOUS ON TBT IS IMPORTANT


Forget what I said. Keep this open.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

no, this needs to die already


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

>< die why so those rare badges, achievements, items, easter eggs, and possibility reare shiny golden pokemon u can keep to ur selves

SHARE >< 


or i'll steal alll ur collectable, rare badges, and ultra shiny pokemon while you dream

Z_z ZzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


don't be selfish :-( (;_ 
don't keeeeep secrets


----------

